# Windows 8- Now or Later



## il125 (Jan 9, 2012)

My MacBook Pro is currently running on only the Mac Lion operating system, but I do wish to partition my hard drive in order to have both Mac and Windows OS's. The Windows 8 beta will be released in February, I believe, and the actually release date might be late summer/early fall.

Should I buy the Windows 7 now, and upgrade later? Buy Windows 8 beta now, and upgrade later? Or just wait for over six months to get the full Windows 8?

Also, if I were to buy the Windows 8 beta, what are the pros and cons with having a beta operating system???


----------



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

Buy windows 7 or Wait for 10 months. because full version is to be launches in the end of 2012 and beta will be launched in feb


----------



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

i will also install windows 8beta on my PC


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would wait till windows 8 is released 
that will take out the not most but many bugs from itself 

But for now you can download the free developers version of windows 8 to use 
till they release the full version


----------



## dobdad (Feb 11, 2012)

Use W7 till beta comes out


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

I personally never use brand new operating systems until a fair amount of time has past in order for security issues and other bugs to be resolved via updates.

Brand new operating systme suffer from compatability issues usually and that could mean that you can not use many of the things you wanted a windows OS for in the first place.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

beta will be out on the 29th and these days unlike time gone by the beta will be very close to the eventual rtm


----------

